# 91 Sentra SE-R FS



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

i apologize for posting here as we are offering this deal for People in SoCal first.

posting this for a friend

Here's the info on the car:

1991 Nissan Sentra SE-R (Black)
128,000 miles
5 speed, no 5th gear popout (replaced transmission)
New clutch
Newish headliner
Good interior condition
NX2000 center Console
NX2000 brake upgrade
Nice tint job (less than 1 year ago)
No radio
Mudflaps

Little ding on the hood, rear quarter panel, the car is great shape. I have all the service records, and it's never been wrecked. $2100. (non-negotiable)


Daniel Rivera
Truck Group
Group Managing Editor
(714) 939-2697
[email protected]


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn it and i just bought my NX2000 for $3000


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, i wish i had 2100$


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

do you have pics? if so send them to [email protected]. ive got a couple of friends looking for se-rs and one of them is trying to convince his wife tonight.


----------



## iowna91 (Mar 19, 2003)

hey still got the se-r and if so can i see some pics


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

the se-r is still for sale, no pics, sorry, you will have to see it in person. 

Tevs


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tell him he needs to drop the price a scoatch(sp?) in other words tell him to drop the price like 100-200$, then it would sell quik


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

i can understand where you are coming from, (kinda like Buy it now for $1,999.95! instead of $2,000) - more of a visual appeal rather than monetary, we did research on the selling price and condition of the classics that are on the market and $2100 is an excellent price for the condition this SE-R is in, we already cut the price prior to posting it, it is human nature to bargain as i have seen people come in and test drive and like the car and would ask for a cut, at some point in time there options would be exhausted and they will have a hard time finding one in this condition at this price, and get desperate when they do find one and will end up paying a higher price for it. 

i.e sell a car for 2K they will ask for $1500, do them a favor and sell it for $1500 they will ask for a $1000  


my personal reason for this set price would be that ,this has been meticulously maintained compared to the cheaper SE-R's where you are taking a gamble, and would easily spend $200 just to keep up w/ the things that will need replacing. I would be more suspicious of a car that was not owned by an enthusiast as these cars are just driven and neglected unless you find one that has always been maintained meticulously at the dealership.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

get the pics up man! lol thats a HUGE selling point, u cant buy something if u dont know what it looks like, and not many ppl are willing to go see it in person if they dont know what it looks like in pictures(if that made sense) i guess ppl want to know if the car is worth while to go see.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

does he want the money up front or is he some dealer person who can take payments?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *does he want the money up front or is he some dealer person who can take payments? *


 Most likley he wants the dinero up front, homeboy. Why? He probably has a plan for where that money is to be used, and is expecting a lump-sum in that amount. A suggestion would be to talk to your bank and see if you can get a car loan, they shouldn't have that much of a problem approving you for one in that small of an amount. Though, you could always ask for a little bit more to put into other things, ya know?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Most likley he wants the dinero up front, homeboy. Why? He probably has a plan for where that money is to be used, and is expecting a lump-sum in that amount. A suggestion would be to talk to your bank and see if you can get a car loan, they shouldn't have that much of a problem approving you for one in that small of an amount. Though, you could always ask for a little bit more to put into other things, ya know? *


ya no doubt, but the thing is that the bank doesnt loan out 2K dollars, i think the minimum is 5K at like 10% and the higher the loan the lower the %, food for thought tho, i might go to the bank my next day off and talk to them


----------

